# cell phone/data advice while visiting whistler?



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to be in Whistler for New Years. I live in TX. I called AT&T to get info on roaming charges.

It sounds like SMS messages are the most economical way to communicate for my scenario.

I'll need to buy an international text messaging plan but the person I talked to at AT&T told me that this cost was proratable for the duration of my trip.

Canada provides free health care so I hope they are big on free wireless too . Can someone here speak from experience on the general availability of free wireless internet in Whistler?


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Canada provides free health care so I hope they are big on free wireless too


If the Heath Care is really "Free" here then you'll be paying for "Free" Wireless too :laugh:

Sorry, no real idea about free wireless apart from the usuals like Starbucks etc in Whis... and yeh, we do actually pay something for Heath Care, sounds like it's less fucked is all :thumbsup:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Just how many texts are planning to send on New Year's??? 

Don't your charges depend upon your calling plan? I was in Vancouver a last month and called my dad in Florida using my Oregon-based Verizon and I didn't see _any_ roaming charges.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

grafta said:


> If the Heath Care is really "Free" here then you'll be paying for "Free" Wireless too :laugh:
> 
> Sorry, no real idea about free wireless apart from the usuals like Starbucks etc in Whis... and yeh, we do actually pay something for Heath Care, sounds like it's less fucked is all :thumbsup:


Oh man, that one is just too funny!!!

Yeah, lots of PRIVATE places offer FREE Wi-Fi, but we do PAY A LOT for PUBLIC health care


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've been in the US and made phone calls, and the charges weren't ball-busting. Basically what you'd expect. The problems start if you start using data. They've had news items a couple of times about people who've gone down to the US and used their smartphones for data stuff like surfing, and come back to bills for literally thousands of dollars.

Current droid o/s has a setting in network settings to turn off data roaming. Unless you get some kind of plan, you should turn that off for your trip.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Why not pick up a prepaid phone? How long are you spending there and how much use do you foresee?


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

snowman123456 said:


> Canada provides free health care so I hope they are big on free wireless too .


really off topic, but healthcare in BC is definitely not free. I have to pay $65 per month on my MSP (Medical Services Plan) coverage that if you choose to ignore will get added to your income taxes automatically. I don't know where people get that free healthcare spiel...

carry on.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

snowman123456 said:


> Canada provides free health care so I hope they are big on free wireless too . Can someone here speak from experience on the general availability of free wireless internet in Whistler?


You can pick up free wifi at either the base of blackcomb (say you are sitting having a beer at merlins) or anywhere near the ticket office/gondolas in the village plus your usual like McDonalads/starbucks (we sussed it out while living in the hostel for a month haha)

Hit us up for a board one day while you are here, I have nothing to do but ride for the next 5 weeks in whistler (tough life I know) :cheeky4:

Mitch


----------

